# Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?



## Viking30k (20. Dezember 2017)

*Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Leider scheint unser Router das Zeitliche zu segnen ( Stürzt bei Belastung komplett ab und er muss vom Strom genommen werden) Und das mehrmals am Tag da ich die Speedport teile noch nie wirklich gut fand und die Telekom zu Fein ist einen Speedport Smart rauszurücken will ich selber einen vernünftigen holen nur weis ich nicht welchen und wie teuer was gutes sein wird er muss haben

1. IP TV ( Entertain von Telekom soll damit gehen) und IP Telefonie

2. mindestens eine 50mbit Leitung vertragen

3. Minimum 4 lan Ports besser wwäre mehr

4. Starkes Wlan Signal der Speedprt W724V den ich jetzt habe ist da recht schwach

Das wars glaub ich^^


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> die Telekom zu Fein ist einen Speedport Smart rauszurücken


Die Dinger kosten doch gar nicht mehr so viel?  Wenn ich mich nicht irre bekommt man die nun für die gleichen 4,xx€ im Monat wie früher die anderen Speedports, oder für ~120€ auf dem freien Markt. 
Wenn du ihn mietest bekommst du zumindest die Garantie dass er immer funktioniert und gepatcht wird.


Viking30k schrieb:


> 1. IP TV ( Entertain von Telekom soll damit gehen) und IP Telefonie


Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst dass er als DECT Basis-Station funktioniert, wie du es bisher vermutlich hattest? 


Viking30k schrieb:


> 2. mindestens eine 50mbit Leitung vertragen


Das können denke ich die meisten ... 


Viking30k schrieb:


> 3. Minimum 4 lan Ports besser wwäre mehr


Mehr ist eher selten zu finden. Dann kauf die lieber für 20€ noch einen Switch dazu, macht keinen Sinn dafür mehr Geld auszugeben.


Viking30k schrieb:


> 4. Starkes Wlan Signal der Speedprt W724V den ich jetzt habe ist da recht schwach


Da musst du dann mal Tests lesen ... 


Das hier wäre mein erster Filterversuch, besonders groß ist die Auswahl da ja nicht. 
Router mit Modem mit Modem: VDSL2, LAN (1Gbit/s): ab 4, Telefon: DECT, Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Viking30k (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

hm wollte ja eig. den Speedport Smart haben die Fragten als ich das Problem schilderte so fragwürdige Sachen wie ob ich den Router schon eingerichtet habe also die Daten eingegeben habe und die Kabel dran sind^^ Also einfach noch mal anrufen und sagen ich will umsteigen auf den neuen Router?


----------



## JoinRise (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Es kommt halt drauf an was du bereit bist Auszugeben. 
Eine Fritzbox 7490 reicht da schon , wenn du nicht unbedingt das Aktuellste Modell willst.
Und am WLAN scheiden sich die Geister , da gibt es einfach zu viele Sachen die es Stören können. (bzw. wenn man sehr viel darüber macht , sollte es ein Router mit Mimo Standard sein, wobei da die Endgeräte auch mit Spielen müssen)
Bin eher der Freund vom guten alten Lan Kabel ( bis auf das Smartphone natürlich  )


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> hm wollte ja eig. den Speedport Smart haben die Fragten als ich das Problem schilderte so fragwürdige Sachen wie ob ich den Router schon eingerichtet habe also die Daten eingegeben habe und die Kabel dran sind^^


Die Situation ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Aber fyi, der Telekom Deutschland Kundensupport wird bestimmt genau so vorgehen wie wir hier im Forum: Erstmal die Grundlagen prüfen, wie zB ob alle Kabel drinstecken. Man weiß ja leider nicht wie technikaffin der Kunde ist der gerade anruft.


Viking30k schrieb:


> Also einfach noch mal anrufen und sagen ich will umsteigen auf den neuen Router?


Ja. 

Wenn ich das hier richtig sehe
Router und Zubehör für das beste Surf-Erlebnis | Telekom

dann kostet doch der Speedport Smart jetzt genauso viel wie vor zwei Jahren der W724V, den miete auch ich gerade noch. Dann sollte es doch möglich sein umzusteigen? In der nächsten Vertragsverlängerung geht das bestimmt, aber wenn er jetzt eh ausgetauscht werden muss ... 

Frag einfach nach, ich bin mir sicher da lässt sich eine Lösung finden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Die Geräte sind immer unabhängig vom Vertrag, sie haben nur eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten. Danach kann man die Geräte online kündigen und die neuen bestellen. Lieferung zurÃ¼ckschicken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Es kommt halt drauf an was du bereit bist Auszugeben.
> Eine Fritzbox 7490 reicht da schon , wenn du nicht unbedingt das Aktuellste Modell willst.
> Und am WLAN scheiden sich die Geister , da gibt es einfach zu viele Sachen die es Stören können. (bzw. wenn man sehr viel darüber macht , sollte es ein Router mit Mimo Standard sein, wobei da die Endgeräte auch mit Spielen müssen)
> Bin eher der Freund vom guten alten Lan Kabel ( bis auf das Smartphone natürlich  )


Ich habe selber bei den Bedingungen nur die 7390 und für mehr Anschlüsse einen 6 x Switch in Verbindung mit einem Fritz!Fon und diverser Spielereien die ideale Zentrale. 


> hm wollte ja eig. den Speedport Smart haben die Fragten als ich das  Problem schilderte so fragwürdige Sachen wie ob ich den Router schon  eingerichtet habe also die Daten eingegeben habe und die Kabel dran  sind^^


Das dürfte sich um die Zugangsdaten handeln da die Big T diese nur als wählbare Option im Vertrag raus geben. Wenn du das berühmte Zettelchen mit den Daten hast bist du auf der sicheren Seite, ansonsten gab es die schon konfektionierten Router


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das dürfte sich um die Zugangsdaten handeln da die Big T diese nur als wählbare Option im Vertrag raus geben. Wenn du das berühmte Zettelchen mit den Daten hast bist du auf der sicheren Seite, ansonsten gab es die schon konfektionierten Router



Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung wovon du redest? Es gibt immer Zugangsdaten! Nicht auf Anfrage oder Antrag ... immer! Warum? Weil es der Zugang zum Kundencenter ist und es schon immer Routerfreiheit bei der Telekom gibt. Es gibt auch keine vorkonfigurierten Router. Es gibt maximal Router, die sich am BNG die Daten selbst holen. Man kann aber über ne Website die Zugangsdaten von einem Speedport auf den anderen übertragen, falls es noch kein BNG ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Klar weiß ich wovon ich rede nur eben nicht so piekfein ausgedrückt. Ich hatte es ja selber vor ein paar Jahren ja selbst bei der Telekom erlebt und mir wurde nahe gelegt den Speedport zu nutzen anstatt die FritzBox. Natürlich bekam ich meine für den Router relevanten Daten dann noch per Post. Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das im Vorfeld vor einem Tausch das Zeugs griffbereit hat


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Hm ja sie fragte mich ob ich meine Zugangsdaten schon eingegeben habe  xd seltsame Frage da ich ja online kann bis der wieder abstürzt 

Gestern ging auf einmal das wlan nicht mehr der Rest schon einmal vom Netz genommen und er geht wieder

Schaue das ich noch mal anrufe wobei ich lieber eine Fritz Box kaufen würde oder sind die speedport smart auch gut?

Meine Daten hätte ich parat


----------



## JoinRise (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Schlecht sind beide Geräte nicht , Vorteil der Fritzbox ist halt die Bedienung und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Und ich würde keinen Router mehr ohne MIMO kaufen. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben anstatt sich nachher zu Ärgern. Was die Fritzbox Interessant macht, wenn es ein Model ist was noch die Updates bekommt , WLAN Mesh ( wobei du auch bei der Fritzbox wohl mit passenden Repeatern Arbeiten musst , bitte nicht einen Repeater mit nur 2,4 Ghz besorgen weil es günstiger ist  ).
Im Endeffekt Entscheidet halt der Geldbeutel , was man bereit ist auszugeben.

Kannst ja hier selber mal schauen , ist nur beispielhaft.    
Klick Mich


----------



## ludscha (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Nur als Tipp Viking30k, im Marktplatz wird ne FB 7490 angeboten (falk), falls du von einer gebrauchten nicht abgeneigt bist.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

danke taugt die 7590 denn was wen Der Preis Egal ist?^^ das mimo hört sich praktisch an habe auch viele Geräte mit Wlan


----------



## ludscha (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Ich hab die FB 7580 und die reicht mir, den Firm/Softwaretechnisch gibt`s wohl keine gravierenden Unterschiede.

Mir wäre sie zu teuer, ich hab die 7580 auch nur weil die damals mit dem C4 im Angebot bei Saturn war.

Mfg


----------



## airXgamer (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Bin mit der 7590 sehr zufrieden, ist einfach ein super Gerät  
Hängt an einer 16k Leitung.
Wir haben damit keine Probleme, im Gegensatz zum alten W921V stürzt sie im DECT Betrieb nicht alle 12h ab und macht auch sonst keine Probleme. Verglichen mit dem Miet-W921V ein sehr "stabiles" Gerät.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

habe jetzt auch die 7590 bisher bin ich positiv Überrascht ein super Gerät wenn auch teuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Dafür kann er viel ist mit vielen Gerätschaften verträglich und der Support ist eine Klasse für sich. Würde mir auch gefallen und bei einem gewissen Preis würde mir auch das Fell jucken nur so manches akt. Feature brauch ich derzeitig nicht. Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Viking30k (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Danke ja er kann echt viel und endlich ist das Wlan so stark das es reicht für alle Räume


----------



## Viking30k (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher Router für 50mbit Leitung und IpTV+Telefon?*

Sorry für den Doppelpost da ich meinen alten Speedport W724 zur miete hatte habe ich bei der Telekom angerufen und zum gegentesten den Speedport Smart geholt

Was soll ich sagen das ist der schlechteste Router den ich bisher hatte ( Und ich habe viele gehabt) Das normale Internet geht aber sobald man irgendwas mit Wlan verbinden möchte klappt es nicht

Google Home und Chromcast ( Welche mit 2 Routern einem AP und einem Devolo Dlan Gerät liefen ) Laufen mit dem Ding nicht Jedesmal kommt eine Meldung wie keine Kommunikation Möglich oder Gerät konnte zwar eingerichtet werden es findet aber das Wlan nicht

Egal was man im Router Einstellt und auch Namen ändern brachte nix keine Chance ein Gerät zum laufen zu bekommen auch wenn dieses Komplett zurückgesetzt wurde 

Firmware ist auch aktuell

Bleibe bei der Fritzbox


----------

